# 2013 Smart ED



## rmay635703 (Oct 23, 2008)

There hasn’t been much interest in modding the components from low volume cars

So your really on your own to disassemble the Smarts control systems and modules

Even on cars that are well supported (cough leaf/volt) adding battery to the OEM car has only been done by a couple folks and poorly documented.

The leaf battery module swap technique is the only “almost common” mod done to OEM cars and even then there are no 3rd parties that offer expanded battery capacity. 

And really without aftermarket you are going to have a lot of work ahead of you.

Good Luck
Ryan


----------

